# Online Streaming Channel List?



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

Hello All! I've been absent from TCF for many moons, but am working on a cord cutting plan (DirecTV) that will include a Roamio OTA. I'm trying to figure out which of our favorite channels are available online to play through the Roamio, such as MSNBC. Is the list I see (as a guest) at TiVo Online pretty much it? Was glad to see MSNBC there.

Our other challenge in HBO, which we'll lose when DirecT is cut. Looking for HBO Now options. Am I going to have to get a Roku or Apple TV for HBO? Looks like it...

Rob


----------



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

OMG! Just posted and saw my OLD signature! Guess it's time to update my account here!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Currently, your only viewing options with a Roamio OTA are whatever free OTA channels you can receive, YouTube, Yahoo, AOL On, Plex (including its various streaming channel plug-ins), plus whichever of the following streaming services you subscribe to: Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, Hulu, and MLB.tv. You can also rent/purchase individual titles to stream through Vudu and Amazon. TiVo does NOT currently support HBO Now or Showtime standalone streaming, or any of the cable/satellite authenticated "TV everywhere" apps (e.g. Watch ESPN, MSNBC, Fox Now, etc.).

TiVo has made mention in the press a couple times this year of hoping to get HBO Now but nothing has been announced. They have definitely stated that they expect an updated Hulu app to come to TiVo and it's reasonable to expect it will support Hulu's new option to add a Showtime subscription. I've heard nothing about the standalone Showtime app coming to TiVo. In the meantime, you'll need pretty much any of the popular streamers for those services (Roku, Apple TV, Amazon Fire TV, Android TV, Chromecast). As for MSNBC and other non-premium cable channels, you're pretty much out of luck if you're cutting the cord, unless you subscribe to Sling TV, which has some cable channels for $20/mo. but not a ton. (It has CNN, but no MSNBC.) Sling TV is available on popular streamers other than Apple TV.

That said, there is a little cable TV content available for free streaming through Plex if you install the relevant channel plug-ins in Plex Media Server. These include HGTV, Fox News, Lifetime, Comedy Central, Food Network, etc. See my thread here for more info:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533364


----------



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks NashGuy, but I'm still a little confused. What are the channels listed here under "Live TV Channels"?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Broadcast networks.


----------



## robnalex (Sep 8, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Broadcast networks.


 OK, but can I watch them on the Roamio OTA?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

robnalex said:


> Thanks NashGuy, but I'm still a little confused. What are the channels listed here under "Live TV Channels"?


Click on them and you'll see that they're just links that take you to those networks' websites/apps where you must log in (authenticate) with your cable/satellite username and password in order to watch. Being a TiVo customer doesn't automatically allow you to view those networks online, although I can see how you would get that impression based on the TiVo Online website.

Also, those links to live streaming channels exist only in the TiVo Online website and in the TiVo app. They're not on the actual Roamio unit, which, as I mentioned above, does not include apps for authenticated cable channel apps, e.g. Watch ESPN.


----------

